# Propagation of auto-flowering strain



## Ci$co (Jan 25, 2011)

So first time user here. Go easy on me if this has already been answered .  I recently acquired some regular lowlife auto flowering hindu kush seeds. Initially i was thinking i would do a grow just for the purpose getting more seeds. just grow everything and let nature take its course in pollinating the males and females.  However after more clear thinking I'm wondering if the resulting seeds would still carry the auto flowering trait.
  Knowing the little bit i know about genetics and some research on the net it sounds like the auto might be a recessive trait and it would be completely random occurrence in the seeds.
  so basically what I'm asking is if you mix two auto flowering plants would the resulting seeds be auto flowering for sure?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 25, 2011)

yes the seeds will be auto.


----------



## Ci$co (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks slomo77 good to know. you don't know how much i researched today looking for that answer. I had come to conclusion if it didint then id just have a regular Hindu kush plant.  so i assume the same would be true of a feminized seed.  it will still carry that auto trait indefiantly through the generations?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 25, 2011)

as long as you breed auto's with auto's they should remain auto's. i've read that if you cross an auto with a photoperiod plant the seed's will be like 50/50auto and regular. i've never done it so i don't know how true it is.. but it makes sense to me. 

im growing a few RRF right now for seeds. do some reading on breeding when you have time.


----------



## Ci$co (Jan 25, 2011)

what are  RRF?  got any suggestions on the breeding reading?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 25, 2011)

russian rocket fuel. 

heres a link to the breeding section. it has kinds of info on breeding you might find helpful
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2011)

Ci$co said:
			
		

> thanks slomo77 good to know. you don't know how much i researched today looking for that answer. I had come to conclusion if it didint then id just have a regular Hindu kush plant.  so i assume the same would be true of a feminized seed.  it will still carry that auto trait indefiantly through the generations?



IMO, it depends on how stable the strain is to begin with.  There are several people here who have grown autos that didn't flower under a 20/4 light schedule.  They required a 12/12 to flower, so there are some autos out there that are not as stable as others.


----------

